# Silverado or Sierra



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So which has better looks in the GM family the Chevrolet Silverado or the GMC Sierra? (in all models)









GMC Sierra 3500









Silverado 3500









GMC Sierra 1500









Silverado 1500


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Same truck. :mrgreen:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes they pretty much are except the front end look. And if so many people think there the same truck why has it been said that the F150 is the number one selling truck if everyone thinks these are the same truck (which they are) combined ,being the same truck,they blow the F150 sells away. GM sells more 1500 than Ford they just have 2 different brands.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you sell Chevy's for a living? Just curious, because they should be paying you for all the endorsements you have been giving them.  I think they are both butt ugly. JMO -)O(-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

No, no, no, no, this is an ass ugly truck. Its a little dumb piss car looking vehicle that ought to have the bed ripped off and a trunk stuck on. That shiny pretty peace of women truck(no offense) isn't worth a sh***. I get sick of hearing built ford tough. The truck above my message here looks like nothing more than an overly jacked up car with a bed at least when GM builds a truck they actually build a truck not a car idea that went horribly wrong. I'll never even flash a look into bying a Ford I've driven Fords I've seen work done on Fords and some of the stupid ass things Ford dose is absolutely ridiculous. Until you've been inside the guts of a Ford with a real mechanic you can even imagine the stupidity of the things Ford has thought of. Fords are peaces of sh*** bottom line and done.









No beating around the bush here all you Toyota fans theres no way around it that thing is ugly as heck and looks like a van that has the back window section missing. No need to say more it dosen't look much different than this:

















Dodges I don't think look bad at all, Dodges look pretty dang good. The problem I have with them is there so big they're awkward to drive, I've driven a dodge before and it just dosen't feel good to drive for one thing the size of the truck, another the steering, the interior setup is ridiculous and for something that looks so big and bad it isn't so big and bad, I would take Toyota over Dodge just because although Dodges look good they don't have any guts.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It definetely isn't the best looking truck, but it isn't that bad.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sorry it is that bad, its probably better driving and has advantages over Ford but if you think Tundras look better than a Silverado or Sierra get your eyes checked, no you don't need to get your eyes checked get your eyes checked. Admittadly jacked up and good tires makes it a little better but not much.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're going with big tires, at least slap them on something with a drive train.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> If you're going with big tires, at least slap them on something with a drive train.


Your not serious ??!! :shock: :shock:

A Dodge ?? Do you need a CDL to drive that thing?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm sorry it is that bad, its probably better driving and has advantages over Ford but if you think Tundras look better than a Silverado or Sierra get your eyes checked, no you don't need to get your eyes checked get your eyes checked. Admittadly jacked up and good tires makes it a little better but not much.


I personally do like the look of the Tundra better and I think they are a more reliable vehicle. The truth is all of the major brands are good vehicles, they all have there advantages and they all have their disadvantages. It all depends on what you need the vehicle for IMO. If I was going to be hauling heavy equipment around all the time, there is no way I would go with a Tundra right now, because the 10,900 lb tow capacity just wouldn't be enough. For what I do right now, the Tundra fits me best all the way around.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Your not serious ??!! A Dodge ?? Do you need a CDL to drive that thing?


I knew I could count on you to chime in! I decided to give the SFA a shot just so I could say I'd owned one & could speak from experience.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Your not serious ??!! A Dodge ?? Do you need a CDL to drive that thing?
> ...


I'm proud of the fact that I can say 'never have and never will' !!! Please, have some courtesy when driving up Parley's.....pull to the right, in the slow lane, so you don't slow us Chevy driver's down too much !!! :mrgreen:

What's a SFA ?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> pull to the right, in the slow lane, so you don't slow us Chevy driver's down too much !!!


Ha ha, I'll watch for your brights in my rear view .45 and if I see them I'll give the Cummins a little thin pedal.

SFA = Solid Front Axle.

I must admit that the Megacab is the best feature of any truck I've owned so far. There are some things I don't like too.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> SFA = Solid Front Axle.


Oh.....I thought SFA meant 'Stupid Ford Addition'... :|

Ya know thresh.....My wife and I were driving down by Saratoga Springs the other day and we pulled up next to a truck that looks just like your's. My wife said 'Jeez, that's a pretty truck, I really like that !!!'
I haven't seen her since, I assume she's still walking down SR 68.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45....................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> My wife said 'Jeez, that's a pretty truck, I really like that !!!'
> I haven't seen her since...


I'll check my Megacab, there's room for all kinds of women back there and it would not be the first time I've had a stole-away.

I'm not going to take up the Dodge banner because my Duramax served me extremely well. I got the opportunity for a really good deal, about 13k less than I could get a Chevy crew cab for, and decided I would see what all the fuss is about. 13k buys a lot of upgrades...

I'm only 5000 miles into it but out of the gate I will say:
+ The Cummins is great.
+ The Megacab -- seriously well thought out design, best cab I've owned.
+ The integrated jake brake, wow is that handy.
+ The SFA causes the ride to be far worse than a Chevy, but it is beefy and I like the fact that the track width is even front/rear instead of having my front tires protrude farther out.
+ The Megacab! It's worth two pluses. The new Chevy crew is a lame size.
- Interior is very low rent compared to the Chev
- From my initial impressions, the paint, clearcoat, and chrome seems much poorer quality than Chevy.
- The dash and guage cluster is not in the same league, Chevy is much better.
- The Allison is a gem, and proven. The 6-speed in the Dodge seems great so far but time will tell the tale on this. Dodge trannies have a rep for lasting 30,000 miles. On the plus side, if mine ever fails out of warranty I will have a ballistic one custom built with part of the 13k I saved and still be ahead.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tresh...if you were to put a UWN sticker in the back window....it will add 12% more horsepower...

And then_ maybe _you won't have to see my tail lights all the time... _(O)_

Good comparison btw....for 13K, some things are easy to ignore...


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

I will chime in on this arguement on "my trucks tougher than yours". Who cares if your truck can haul but up Parleys, the area I live in is a farm and ranch community where trucks actually get used and tested day in and day out. You'll find that most of the Ranchers around here are driving Dodge's, and a lot of them that were Ford and Chevy guys have changed over to the cummins for the fact that you can really use them a lot for pulling and they are reliable as they last longer, breakdown less, and get better mileage. If you can buy a new truck every couple of years, then they're all pretty nice vehicles with oodles of power.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My truck IS tougher than yours! :mrgreen: If you can't haul at least 15K then you are not driving a truck IMHO... We followed a f150 up parleys pulling a boat that couldn't get above 20mph and would not move over to the far lane, it drove me nuts. Not that we are speed demons at 40mph but not going to slide over to the fast lane and block everyone out. I agree the jake brake is great on the dodge's and my only worry is the tranny.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:



> My truck IS tougher than yours! :mrgreen: *If you can't haul at least 15K then you are not driving a truck IMHO*... We followed a f150 up parleys pulling a boat that couldn't get above 20mph and would not move over to the far lane, it drove me nuts. Not that we are speed demons at 40mph but not going to slide over to the fast lane and block everyone out. I agree the jake brake is great on the dodge's and my only worry is the tranny.


No you are driving a semi. :lol: What in the hell does an average Joe need a truck that can haul that much. I guess at least your set of truck nuts look good going down the road. _(O)_


----------

